# New center link with foam washers use or don't use?



## michaelrj9 (Jan 25, 2010)

I picked up a new center link and it comes with 2 foam washers. The original had a flattish rubber dust cover type (not a boot like with tie rods etc) but somewhat mostly flat.

The foam washers need to be used on the center link before going into the pitman arm & idler arm correct?

What confused me is if I put the foam washer on it does not even reach the taper part by hand. Obviously it should reach once I tighten the nut but don't know by how much and if that is correct.
Don't know how much the foam washer will compress
Any suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes, foam washers go on the center link joints, then it goes onto the pitman arm and idler and tighten it up. There pretty much to keep the road grime out of the joints and the grease in.


----------

